# Astatotilapia Latifaciata and and Hapilochromis Ruby Greens?



## kfig7 (Nov 24, 2008)

My 75 gallon tank is just about cycled and I'm wondering if its possible to stock Astatotilapia Latifaciata and Hapilochromis Ruby Greens together? The Astatotilapia Latifaciata females are way different from the Ruby Green ones so I may be ok but will they be too aggressive? Was thinking of doing 2 males and 6 females of each if possible.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

That should work.

Kevin


----------

